# Treated Different When Older?



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

Ok all of a sudden younger people are being way nicer.

Have you noticed the same?

Better be nice to this mean old man ound:

rockpile


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Yep, ain't it great!


----------



## rockpile1 (Aug 24, 2016)

whiterock said:


> Yep, ain't it great!


Yelp Door always held open, help with what ever, laugh and Joke around. Funny still the same person.

rockpile


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

This reminds me of a story...DH & I purchased a piece of land about 20 years ago and at the closing the agent would speak to me (age 40 or so at the time) in normal tones and then speak to the seller (a gent of about 88 years old) in "baby talk" and VERY loud. After awhile, the gent said (in normal volume), "I'm old, I'm not deaf or stupid!" Ya gotta love it!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Grandpa lived with my Mom (both now long deceased) while I was in my 20's. Mom was in the hospital for a few days so I stopped by the house after work one day to see if Grandpa was ok or if he needed something.
Grandpa was very hard of hearing so I started talking in my loud voice and he said."You don't have to shout" I looked at him kind of strange as that was the loudness I always had to talk around him. He chuckled and said, "I turn off my hearing aids when your mother is here, she never shuts up." 
40 years later and I still laugh about that.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

It is quite lovely to get the "granny" treatment from so many of the younger ones and we love the senior discounts in the stores. 

However it is a bit disconcerting that everyone looks like a kid to me. Doctors, police, pilots, teachers, etc.

And of course there are some who have no respect or courtesy and definitely lack patience for the elderly. I don't hesitate to put them in their place whether it is directed at me or anyone else.

When he was quite elderly my Dad attended a science conference which included young scientists and mathematicians from NASA. He made a comment that he did not think that something they were proposing would work because the math was off. One youngster said "don't worry Pops we have this all figured out and don't need old ideas." 

Dad said "okay but if you need help (at which point the "kids" sort of sneered) you should know that I am the one who came up with this just a couple of years ago."

Dad said it had been years since he had had so much fun watching these "kids" scramble and chase their own tails so hard they practically disappeared up their own backsides.

I was just happy he had fun and find of look forward to something like that happening to me.


----------



## glenn amolenaar (Mar 3, 2007)

rockpile1 said:


> Ok all of a sudden younger people are being way nicer.
> 
> Have you noticed the same?
> 
> ...


This is my 1st try in many months, I once enjoyed Homesteading Today but stopped visiting because of all the rudeness. Your post reminds me of the bigrockpile from MO who kept me coming back. Maybe I'll visit the site more and bump into some of the good Old Timers I miss. glenn


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

When I go to the college and hang around acting like I'm a little schoolboy, too, just like I use to do in the 60's...I'm arrested and institutionalized for observation. So, yeah, I'm treated differently. Reckon I can sue for age discrimination?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

I kind of like how I'm treated now that I'm creeping up on 60. I know, I know, just a spring chicken to most of you. lol One thing that's nice, I guess I finally look old enough to the young female cashiers, store clerks, and nurses that when I tease or joke with them they don't get all squirrelly because they think I'm hitting on them.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

So my DD's honey is like a band manager for a band his son plays in. They were playing at a small local bar Saturday night and I got up and went down there. Left about the time I usually think about going to bed. Had a nice time, drank a few beers, even had a bar tab going, listed as D____'S Dad on top of it. When I got ready to leave, the little bar tender girl told me my tab had been picked up by the young lady I had been talking to, she was siting with my DD at the time and is less than half my age. NEVER had that happen to me before. Being 66 is a trip.


----------



## Starmie (Nov 21, 2016)

That's what we were taught when young...


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Well, my experience is that if I say something, I am ignored more than not, but being a small and soft-spoken woman, I'm used to that. So sometimes, if I feel what I have to say matters, I'll repeat what I said, sometimes more than once. Eventually someone will pat me like I'm a child. I want to scream that I have 3 college degrees, but I just shrug it off. Guess I need to memorize famous quotes. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

*Treated Different When Older?

I'll report back just as soon as I get "OLDER" :nanner::nanner:
*


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

whiterock said:


> So my DD's honey is like a band manager for a band his son plays in. They were playing at a small local bar Saturday night and I got up and went down there. Left about the time I usually think about going to bed. Had a nice time, drank a few beers, even had a bar tab going, listed as D____'S Dad on top of it. When I got ready to leave, the little bar tender girl told me my tab had been picked up by the young lady I had been talking to, she was siting with my DD at the time and is less than half my age. NEVER had that happen to me before. Being 66 is a trip.


When I was much younger went to a Bar in Ohio with a friend I had very little money. My friend asked me the next day how I could drink so much? Told him the girls I was setting with bought my drinks. He was very POed because he thought he was all it.

big rockpile


----------



## ceresone (Oct 7, 2005)

Glen, glad to see you back! Yes. it's the same Old Rock, Missed him while he was gone, as i have you. It does seem that some of the rudess people have dropped away, perhaps they couldnt stand themselves anymore. i felt personally attacked several times, gradually avoided them. How's everything going up your way?


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

ceresone said:


> Glen, glad to see you back! Yes. it's the same Old Rock, Missed him while he was gone, as i have you. It does seem that some of the rudess people have dropped away, perhaps they couldnt stand themselves anymore. i felt personally attacked several times, gradually avoided them. How's everything going up your way?


 Who says Rocks don't bounce? Always bouncing around just more slowly :grin:

big rockpile


----------

